# spiky writing



## amarkord (Jan 10, 2011)

Below, someone had written a single word in *spiky writing*.
Τι θα λέγατε γι' αυτό; Αγκυλωτή γραφή; Αγκυλωτά γράμματα;


----------



## SBE (Jan 10, 2011)

Δώσε λίγο παραπάνω. Σε τι το είχανε γράψει; Στον τοίχο με μπογιά; Σε πάπυρο; Στην πέτρα σφηνοειδώς;;

Επίσης βρίσκω στο ιντερνέτιο:
English script lettering is a *spiky*, graceful way of writing that evokes images of 19th-century England.
Και εννοεί αυτό:





Που όντως, είναι αγκυλωτή γραφή.


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2011)

Any clues? 
Spiky like this:



 
like this:


like that:



 
or what?

Άλλες ιδέες: αιχμηρά, ακιδωτά, αγκαθωτά (κατσουνωτά όχι, αυτά δεν παίζουν εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2011)

SBE, καλλιγραφικά δεν τα λέμε αυτά συνήθως;

Φαίνεται ότι δεν συμπαθώ τα _αγκυλωτά _γιατί μου θυμίζουν αγκύλες και αγκυλώσεις, έτσι; :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2011)

Καλλιγραφικά υπάρχουν πολλά, αυτά είναι καλλιγραφικά με γραμμές που βγαίνουν πάνω από τη σειρά.
Δες εδώ τι λέει
Most English-speaking countries tend to characterize "feminine" handwriting as neat, even, round, small, ornate and symmetrical, while handwriting assumed to be "masculine" often gets described as hurried, uneven, messy, spiky, sloping and bold. One comparative study in another language (Hamid 1996) suggests that some of these stereotypes cross over into other cultures and writing systems. 

Κι άλλο δείγμα:





Παρεμπιπτόντως, έτσι γράφω εγώ, τώρα αν αυτό θεωρείται ανδρικό, ε, τι να κάνουμε...


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2011)

Γιαυτό ανάλογα με το τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής θα έτρωγα τις αγκύλες και τις μυτούλες και θα έγραφα "ανδρικός γραφικός χαρακτήρας" ή βιαστικά γραμμένο κείμενο κλπ κλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2011)

amarkord said:


> Below, someone had written a single word in *spiky writing*.





SBE said:


> English script lettering is a *spiky*, graceful way of writing that evokes images of 19th-century England.



Επομένως, ίσως εννοεί απλώς καλλιγραφικά (τα προς τρίτους ίσα...)


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...]Παρεμπιπτόντως, έτσι γράφω εγώ, τώρα αν αυτό θεωρείται ανδρικό, ε, τι να κάνουμε...


 
Ty.

Εγώ έχω τόσο καιρό να γράψω με το χέρι που ξέχασα τον γραφικό μου χαρακτήρα. 
Μόνο στον πίνακα πια καμιά φορά, αλλά με τον μαρκαδόρο ζωγραφίζεις, δε γράφεις. Οι λίστες για τα ψώνια και τα πόστιτ λόγω Αλτς δε μετράνε, προορίζονται από μένα για μένα, οπότε γράφω... ρουνικώς. Oh, well, μάθε τέχνη κι άστηνε. Κάποτε θα είναι περιζήτητοι όσοι θα ξέρουν ακόμα να γράφουν χωρίς πληκτρολόγιο, σαν τους απωανατολίτες καλλιγράφους.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2014)

...
*What’s Lost as Handwriting Fades*, NYTimes, June 2, 2014







Does handwriting matter?

Not very much, according to many educators. The Common Core standards, which have been adopted in most states, call for teaching legible writing, but only in kindergarten and first grade. After that, the emphasis quickly shifts to proficiency on the keyboard.

But psychologists and neuroscientists say it is far too soon to declare handwriting a relic of the past. New evidence suggests that the links between handwriting and broader educational development run deep.

Children not only learn to read more quickly when they first learn to write by hand, but they also remain better able to generate ideas and retain information. In other words, it’s not just what we write that matters — but how.

“When we write, a unique neural circuit is automatically activated,” said Stanislas Dehaene, a psychologist at the Collège de France in Paris. “There is a core recognition of the gesture in the written word, a sort of recognition by mental simulation in your brain.

“And it seems that this circuit is contributing in unique ways we didn’t realize,” he continued. “Learning is made easier.”

A 2012 study led by Karin James, a psychologist at Indiana University, lent support to that view.
[...]

Not every expert is persuaded that the long-term benefits of handwriting are as significant as all that. Still, one such skeptic, the Yale psychologist Paul Bloom, says the new research is, at the very least, thought-provoking.

“With handwriting, the very act of putting it down forces you to focus on what’s important,” he said. He added, after pausing to consider, “Maybe it helps you think better.”


----------



## Themis (Jun 10, 2014)

Το spiky writing δεν θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί "γωνιώδης γραφή"; Φαίνεται βατό και εκ πρώτης όψεως ακριβές.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2014)

Αν αυτό που χαρακτηρίζει τη γραφή είναι πολλές γωνίες που σχηματίζονται από δύο γραμμές, σαν τις αιχμές που βλέπουμε σε γραφήματα, πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι καλυπτόμαστε με τη _γωνιώδη __γραφή_. Ωστόσο, αν αυτά τα ξεπετάγματα της γραφίδας εμφανίζονται όχι με συνέπεια, αλλά εδώ κι εκεί, υποδηλώνοντας ταραχή, θα έπρεπε να μιλήσουμε για ... αγωνιώδη γραφή.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 11, 2014)

Θα ρίξω μια ψήφο υπέρ της _αγκαθωτής γραφής_ του daeman.

Βεβαίως, πρόκειται περί εικασίας και, όχι, δεν είναι επειδή κάνουμε μουσικούς διαλόγους, αλλά γιατί ως spiky fonts η google δίνει αγκαθωτές γραμματοσειρές και, επίσης, γιατί βλέπω τη γωνιώδη γραφή ως angular script στο Μουσείο Μπενάκη.


----------

